# Fälschung ? Für Profis



## vsitor (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe mal eine Frage an Profis der Bildbearbeitung unter euch:

Ein Bekannter war in Ägypten und hat "angeblich" bei den Pyramiden ein Auto gesehen welches von der Geheimloge "Skull&Bones" sein soll.

Ich hab das mal durch ein paar Freunde checken lassen, die meinten das es eine gutgemachte Fälschung sei (Schärfeverhältniss usw).

Aber da ich niemandem unrecht tun möchte wollte ich auch mal eure Meinung dazu haben.

Es geht um den Totenkopf-Aufkleber.

Hier das Foto


----------



## Mark (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Das kann ich bestätigen! : Das Auto ist hunderprozent nicht echt! Schau Dir nur mal diesen überdimensionierten Rückspiegel an!  

Ups, das war ja eine Frage an die "Profis der Bildbearbeitung"! Sorry.
(die dunklen Bereiche an den Stellen, wo normalerweise das Nummernschild steht, "könnten" vom Stempel-Tool kommen, aber nur könnten - Photoshop wird nicht umsonst vergöttert, auch von mir; das erzeugt retuschierte Bilder, die realer ausschauen als das original  )...


----------



## Mark (3. Oktober 2003)

...so würd's mir eh viel besser gefallen  
Sorry, wollte nicht nerven....


----------



## vsitor (3. Oktober 2003)

*lach

Danke, mir gefällts so auch besser 
Es sieht definitiv unecht aus.
Was meinen die anderen unter euch ?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Oktober 2003)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es total einfach ist, den Totenkopf auf das Auto zu kleben... was ist an dem Totenkopf so besonders? Den könnte ich auch jederzeit ausdrucken und auf mein Auto kleben.. ist jetzt nicht das Problem oder? Deswegen gehör ich noch lange nicht zu dieser Geheimloge...  

Also was hat es damit nun so auf sich?


----------



## vsitor (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, na ist doch ganz einfach 

Ich will wissen ob man feststellen kann das dieses Fotot gefaked ist.

Nun geht es nur darum ob das Symbol wie behauptet aufgesetzt ist oder nicht.
Es sieht für mich als semi-profi etwas komisch in dem Schärfeverhältnis aus und passt irgendwie nicht aufs auto.

Ich will ja niemandem Unrecht tun, auch wenn es mir schon viele Freunde bestätigt haben wollte ich mal die Meinung von Profis haben.


----------



## gandolph (4. Oktober 2003)

Fake.


Da spiegelt sich ein Auto im Blech - des hat nen Kühlergrill. Der muesste sich in dem Aufkleber spiegeln. Tut er aber nicht, weil da ne relativ grosse Flaeche (da war wohl ne Beule oder n grosser Aufkleber) "uebermalt" worden ist, vielleicht sogar mit einem tool wie Cinema4D "ueberrendert"

Zum Nummernschild: Da ist geschwaerzt worden, aber wohl eher weil das sonst Probleme von wegen "Nachrede" geben koennte, als um das Bild insgesamt echter wirken zu lassen - auch wenn es da dazu hilft 


Bis denne denn,
  $name


----------



## Schmitt100 (22. Oktober 2003)

Die Anwort auf Deine Frage:
Es handelt sich um eine schlecht gemachte Fälschung.
Siehe:
    - der Kontrast des Schädelbildes ist viel größer als der des restlichen Bildes   
    - wie o.g. Rückspiegel
    - die Länge des weißen Transporters

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## BODiX (21. Februar 2004)

naja naja ...


ich mache solche retuschen ja täglich und denke auch das es eine fälschung ist,aber eher deshalb weil der kontrast nicht stimmt und weil an der stelle des Schädels ein Nummernschild sein müsste.. ja auch in Ägypten.
Aber meine vorredner kann ich nicht bestätigen. Spiegeln müsste er sich nirgends,Die LKW Größe ist vollkommen in ordung...es gibt lange und kurze. naja und der Rückspiegel kann auch so sein. Warum sollte jemand der ein bild mit einem Schädel Faken will bitte den Rückspiegel verändern Wäre doch ein eigentor was noch dazu sinlos ist LOL

Gruß

BODiX


----------



## Receiver (26. Februar 2004)

ich finde auch, dass der Kontrast von dem Schädel entschieden zu stark ist. Hält man den Schädel nämlich mal zu, so wirkt das Auto wesentlich realistischer...der Schädel sticht irgendwie ziemlich hervor...
Da ist die Montage von Pinke_M wesentlich realistischer...
Ausserdem finde ich die Abgase sehr unrealistisch: Auf den wenigsten Fotos sieht man Abgase von Autos, und selbst wenn sind diese nicht so 100%ig rund wie auf diesem Bild...


----------



## HaT (27. Februar 2004)

Das geht viel zu einfach, als dass es echt sein könnte.
Ich hab Paintshop pro erst 3 Wochen und kann so ne billige Fälschung auch 

MFG HaT


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Februar 2004)

Könnte ein Original sein!

Einige Vermutungen zu Fälschungen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen andere klingen plausibel....

Nummerschild hängt tiefer : eickige Kante unterhalb der stoßstange


----------



## HAL (19. März 2004)

ich frag mich wie hier alle ueber den kontrast meckern koennen...schliesslich koennte auch einfach der aufkleber an sich sehr kontrastreich sein und daher hervostrossen.

wo ich eher anstzen wuerde: jeder kann so nen aufkleber ans auto pappen, daher ist die vermutung mit dem geheimbund sehr wahrscheinlich falsch, aber der aufkleben koennte echt sein.


----------



## stubi (21. April 2004)

darf ich fragen wer oder was skull&bones sein soll?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. April 2004)

-> Google
=> http://www.loq12.at/conspiracy/11_skullbones/


----------

